# Control de servomotor con pic16f877a programado en pic simulator ide



## antonyy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola que tal:
soy nuevo en este foro y se que me pueden ayudar un monton........

estoy controlando un SERVOMOTR con el PIC16F877A y lo estoy programando en el PIC SIMULATOR IDE, pero quisiera que me ayudara a saber como puedo controlar ese servo, ya que necesito que empiese en su posicion original, 0 grados,  y gire 120 grados y que luego de unos 5 segundo regrese a su posicion de 0 grados y se mantenga haciendo esa tarea...girando y regresando...pero el problema es que nadie me explica realmente como controlarlo, ya que no conozco muchas funciones.....

estas son las funciones que conozco:

WAIT
IF-THEN-ENDIF
WHILE
SELEC CASE 
FOR-NEXT 

y solo se como declarar los puertos como entradas o salidas.....entonces quisiera saber que programa puedo hacer para funcionar ese servo(el servo es marca HOBBYKING con un torque de 2.5kg, giro de 180 grados) y con un pic16f877a ya que solo ese tengo a disposicion y ese es presisamente el que tengo que usar y el PIC SIMULATOR IDE, ya que tampoco conozco otro programa para programas pic´s y ese es el programa que tengo que usar para hacer la programacion....espero y me puedan ayudar.....yo tambien los ayudare en otra ocasion.....MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA......


----------



## Justiciero24 (Ago 1, 2012)

Revisa el manual del pic simulator ide, si mal no recuerdo puedes usar la declaracion servoout.

http://www.oshonsoft.com/picbasiccompilerreferencemanual.html

Si nesesitas mas ayuda no dudes en preguntarme, ya que se usar muy bien el pic simulator ide.

Saludos,


----------

